# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Some lucid dream sex stories

## lucidpplz

Just want some of your sexual accomplishments, just curious

----------


## A Name

I was going to start a new topic on this but might as well say it here...thinking of sex always makes me wake up...have tried spinning whilst thinking but it never works out well

----------


## Raetin

In my first lucid dreams, if I asked a girl, she would be for it.  I'm trying to avoid that right now, because I want have some adventures and better dream control.  Sex can be distracting during a lucid dream, especially when there's a lot of hot DCs.

----------


## lucidpplz

Omg dude I know exactly how you feel, ive gas 10 LD's so far and in everyone I was too distracted by sex to do anything else but everytime I was unsuccessful, but in my latest one  managed to have full sex and finish, so now I think I won't be so horny

----------


## Metallicuh

I just went for it in my ld as in I didn't ask or anything
she went with it
The dream didn't destabilize
it was cool

----------


## Ellusiion

In most of mine every DC i ask says no. Sometimes i have to force it which makes them mad. Nonetheless, when the job gets done it feels amazing, and for some reason i shoot about half a gallon.

----------


## DEFSLAMMER

> In most of mine every DC i ask says no. Sometimes i have to force it which makes them mad. Nonetheless, when the job gets done it feels amazing, and for some reason i shoot about half a gallon.



You force them to.. dude.... So you abuse them? Or what?

----------


## Ellusiion

They don't resist much, not to the point that abuse has to come into play. But, i make it work. After all, It's my dream  :wink2:

----------


## DEFSLAMMER

Oh, aight, you had me going there for a second.

----------


## etherealspirit

Haha, I've been wondering when I'd see this thread come around... Hey, it's your dream, however you choose to go about doin' it is your choice.

----------


## Cinder

There isn't much girls in my dream.
Actually, no. There isn't any SINGLE Dream Character in my lucid dream at all.
Every time I MILDed, in my dream I'm always in a night place with vast emptiness.
It's more boring than eerie, though.

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey there,
One funny thing here is that 80% of my LDs are about me chasing and nailing girls. Most of them were random chicks, but I was also able to nail Megan fox and this hot chick in school. So you've guessed it, I'm a master of dream sex  :smiley:

----------


## Ermac

I was having sex with a girl behind a house, right before i was about to insert my penis into her vagina she turned into my pillow that i sleep on

I had another dream were i have gotten a blowjob from 3 girls at a party, lol

----------


## lucidpplz

In my latest LD I planned to bang Megan fox but then my mind wandered off to Lela star (porn actress), even though it wasn't who I truly wanted, I've finnaly finished my goal. next dream, time for erotic adventure1  :tongue2:

----------


## redstockings

omg, this is such a messed up thread. y'all are laughing at nonconsensual sex. truly fucked up...

most of us, female or male, are curious about/interested in having sex in LDs. When I was younger and less comfortable with myself, I found that no one in my dreams was interested in exploring sex with me. Nowadays, I find that if I ask dream extras if they are interested, some of them say no (and I leave them alone), but many of them say yes. 

I understand that dream extras are a part of our own psyches. and I would not claim that raping a dream extra is the same thing as raping another person. But in a way, I suppose you are raping a part of your own psyche when you do that. If so, then I suppose you deserve that. as the saying goes, "you had it coming to you"...

respect leads to respect. just my two cents...

----------


## dreamguy1515

@redstock... not sure if trolling....or just stupid....  lol its a dream, calm down. Thats like saying if u play shooting games will make u shoot someone

----------


## redstockings

dreamguy1515:

1) you said: "not sure if trolling"... I am not trolling, I've posted in this forum numerous times. you apparently joined in April 2011. so I have been around longer than you. If I wanted to be condescending, I'd suggest that you were the troll because you're the newbie. but I won't do that, because I believe all of us who LD should have a place to post here.

2)  you said: "or just stupid"...like I said, unlike you, I will not be condescending. there is no place for that on this forum. I don't know you personally, but I find that truly intelligent people don't resort to calling other people they disagree with "stupid".

3)   you said: "lol its a dream, calm down. Thats like saying if u play shooting games will make u shoot someone". I have two responses to this. First, there is a huge difference between movies and video games, and dreams. The former are entirely made up, invented, unreal. Dreams don't happen in the real world, but they are real. They feel real (even if unstrange) to us. They are also really a part of our minds - they stay with us, they are a part of our experience. I do lots of strange stuff in my dreams that I never could in real life. Yet, I would never do anything in my dreams that I feel is immoral. you may think that raping dream extras = lol, it's just a dream. but as a real human being, knowing that about you, I would never in a million years want to be left alone in a room with you. Disrespecting others, even in dreams, is a humongous red flag. which leads to my next point...

4) I didn't want to mention this first time around, but given your reply, let me state the obvious: I am the first (and so far only) woman replying to this thread. I once had a guy I was seeing try to rape me (aka, try to have sex with me nonconsensually). I stopped him, so it could have been worse. Many of my female friends have not been so lucky. I'm sure y'all, as a bunch of guys who don't have to deal with nonconsensual sexualization on a daily basis, can "LOL" the idea of raping dream extras. that's a privilege you have. but imagine if you were in an all male prison, and another inmate, who was bigger than you and who could take you if he wanted, came up to you and said he had an LD in which he raped you (LOL), how would you feel? would you laugh along? or would you be scared shitless? just sayin'...

----------


## beijaflor

the only problem of dream sex is, that it's so hard to do stabilisation while having sex :p

Normally I just ask some person on the street and turn him/her into a hot, young person..  ::D:

----------


## lucidpplz

Redstockings, i cant say i know how you feel... but i can say i know what you mean. when this thread was made, the intention was to learn how other people manipulate there dreams in a sexual way, not how they go around raping people. i'm sorry if my thread mislead you, but you cant stereotype everyone who posts  in this thread just because one or two people talk about how they did it. i agree with you, rape should not be something that people should be doing. in real life, or in an LD. but as you said, intelligent people dont call people who disagree with them "stupid", that being said, everyone is entitled to there own opinion. and if my thread has disturbed you in any way. i formally say, as the creator of this thread, that i would like the entire thread to be deleted by an admin, so that i can rest easy knowing that i have put your mind to rest on the situation.

----------


## Ellusiion

> dreamguy1515:
> 
> 1) you said: "not sure if trolling"... I am not trolling, I've posted in this forum numerous times. you apparently joined in April 2011. so I have been around longer than you. If I wanted to be condescending, I'd suggest that you were the troll because you're the newbie. but I won't do that, because I believe all of us who LD should have a place to post here.
> 
> 2)  you said: "or just stupid"...like I said, unlike you, I will not be condescending. there is no place for that on this forum. I don't know you personally, but I find that truly intelligent people don't resort to calling other people they disagree with "stupid".
> 
> 3)   you said: "lol its a dream, calm down. Thats like saying if u play shooting games will make u shoot someone". I have two responses to this. First, there is a huge difference between movies and video games, and dreams. The former are entirely made up, invented, unreal. Dreams don't happen in the real world, but they are real. They feel real (even if unstrange) to us. They are also really a part of our minds - they stay with us, they are a part of our experience. I do lots of strange stuff in my dreams that I never could in real life. Yet, I would never do anything in my dreams that I feel is immoral. you may think that raping dream extras = lol, it's just a dream. but as a real human being, knowing that about you, I would never in a million years want to be left alone in a room with you. Disrespecting others, even in dreams, is a humongous red flag. which leads to my next point...
> 
> 4) I didn't want to mention this first time around, but given your reply, let me state the obvious: I am the first (and so far only) woman replying to this thread. I once had a guy I was seeing try to rape me (aka, try to have sex with me nonconsensually). I stopped him, so it could have been worse. Many of my female friends have not been so lucky. I'm sure y'all, as a bunch of guys who don't have to deal with nonconsensual sexualization on a daily basis, can "LOL" the idea of raping dream extras. that's a privilege you have. but imagine if you were in an all male prison, and another inmate, who was bigger than you and who could take you if he wanted, came up to you and said he had an LD in which he raped you (LOL), how would you feel? would you laugh along? or would you be scared shitless? just sayin'...



>I am not trolling, I've posted in this forum numerous times
>Posted in this forum numerous times
>Numerous times
>Posts: 8

----------


## Binsk

@ Dreamguy, How about I say, if you attack people for no reason (as exemplified above) and cannot respond to someone else's opinion without resulting to calling people names like a child, this forum has no place for you, let alone a topic about sex which requires a level of maturity. Let's avoid that from now on, shall we?

@Ellusiion, are you trying to make a point? Perhaps what was posted was not accurate, but are you REALLY going to try starting a fight over this by making a post to explicitly point that out? What happened to these forums being like a nice friendly family?

Now as to the actual topic... I have never once tried having sex in a dream. Personally, I think sex should be saved for marriage, and even though it is "just a dream," if I would be willing to have sex with a random stranger in a dream (even though she would be created by my subconscious) it shows my lack of loyalty to my (currently non existant, or future) spouse, because at the time it feels real. DCs still act and give of the feeling of real people while dreaming, so though it is technically in my head,  it is just as real to me as in real life at that moment it is happening.

----------


## XeL

> dreamguy1515:]
> 
> 3)   you said: "lol its a dream, calm down. Thats like saying if u play shooting games will make u shoot someone". I have two responses to this. First, there is a huge difference between movies and video games, and dreams. The former are entirely made up, invented, unreal. Dreams don't happen in the real world, but they are real. They feel real (even if unstrange) to us. They are also really a part of our minds - they stay with us, they are a part of our experience. I do lots of strange stuff in my dreams that I never could in real life. Yet, I would never do anything in my dreams that I feel is immoral. you may think that raping dream extras = lol, it's just a dream. but as a real human being, knowing that about you, I would never in a million years want to be left alone in a room with you. Disrespecting others, even in dreams, is a humongous red flag. which leads to my next point...
> 
> 4) I didn't want to mention this first time around, but given your reply, let me state the obvious: I am the first (and so far only) woman replying to this thread. I once had a guy I was seeing try to rape me (aka, try to have sex with me nonconsensually). I stopped him, so it could have been worse. Many of my female friends have not been so lucky. I'm sure y'all, as a bunch of guys who don't have to deal with nonconsensual sexualization on a daily basis, can "LOL" the idea of raping dream extras. that's a privilege you have. but imagine if you were in an all male prison, and another inmate, who was bigger than you and who could take you if he wanted, came up to you and said he had an LD in which he raped you (LOL), how would you feel? would you laugh along? or would you be scared shitless? just sayin'...



I think you're completely wrong. For starters I think it's extremely important to make a distinct difference between how our actions in waking life and dreaming life affect other people. Moral is not a matter of how we _think_, it's a matter of how we act towards our fellowmen. You make it sound as if the thought of rape being appealing is immoral itself, which it really isn't. Raping someone in a dream doesn't hurt another human being, nor does it encourage people participating in such activities in dreaming life to rape in waking life.

As for your example with the male prison... I'd be completely fine with that as long as he'd never perform such an immoral act in waking state.

----------


## redstockings

hi lucidpplz, 

For the record, I don't any problems with the intent of this thread. I am a very sex-positive person - in fact, I started reading this thread because I often engage in sex in my dreams, and I was genuinely interested in other people's experiences with that. In my own case, sometimes dream extras proposition me. Other times I proposition them (sometimes they say yes, other times no). and sometimes sex just happens...

Anyway, it is an interesting topic, so I have no problems with you starting the thread. I was just bothered at the direction it took. As I said above, I believe that engaging in nonconsensual behaviors in one's dreams is messed up. Admittedly, others may disagree with that - I am willing to chalk that up to the arena of philosophical debate. But what disturbed me the most was the flippant way this was being discussed (i.e., the sentiment that raping dream extras = LOL). Rape is not funny, ever. If people want to do that in their LDs, they can go ahead and do that. Just don't go around laughing and joking about it - it is disrespectful to people who have actually survive being raped.

p.s., I don't feel that the whole thread needs to be deleted. I am not the kind of person who goes around wanting to censor stuff that I don't like.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Woops i forgot i even posted in this thread. Sorry for calling you a troll redstockings, but saying "omg, this is such a messed up thread. y'all are laughing at nonconsensual sex. truly fucked up... " is pretty judgmental, and the only way to respond to that, sorta, is how i did..... and you have 9 posts......

Dreams are not real, they are imaginary, just because you kill, shoot, rob, rape, or kill your self in a dream has no consequences in real life. Nor does it effect ones psyche. 

@insanekid: I have been here for awhile, first time anyone has said to leave, try not to act like some ones father, shall we? "if you attack people for no reason (as exemplified above) and cannot respond to someone else's opinion without resulting to calling people names like a child" He started saying that everyone is this thread is "fucked up" quote "omg, this is such a messed up thread. y'all are laughing at nonconsensual sex. truly fucked up..." He is the one who attacked everyone in this thread..... which is why i said that, because the first statement by him, was in the tone of a troll.... Having sex in your mind does not effect your loyalty, i am not going to get in an argument about morals, but doing something in a dream (which is completely fantasy land) does not effect you one bit. 

@XeL: Exactly, glad you see my point. Oh is that :] a smile at me? lol

----------


## dreamguy1515

@horne: heheheh what XD

----------


## Horne

IKR? I deleted my post that's how awkward I feel about what happened. XD It's only a dream, But my logical brain knows it's still bloody weird!

----------


## dreamguy1515

Yeah. but i did have a sex dream once.... It was good...i guess? Lol i don't remember much.

I do admit however, dreams can have physiological effects on your self... If you can cure fears of things, it can sure enough create them.

----------


## WrOx

Hi redstockings

You bring up a very interesting discussion here, and would like to share my view on it as well, as I hope you will want to continue the discussion.

"But in a way, I suppose you are raping a part of your own psyche when you do that. If so, then I suppose you deserve that. as the saying goes, "you had it coming to you"..."

Refering to LaBerge's EWLD, you underline an important question. The moral effects in your waking life, followed by the actions in your dreams.

Just like it's being implemented already, some athlete coaches are already training their athletes in lucid dreaming, since research shows that athlethes who practiced their sports in their dreams, had an increased performance in their waking state.

Some cognitive therapists have already begun teaching clients lucid dreaming, in an effort to resolve waking life fears, and with great success.

This further proves the point, that dreamstate actions has an impact on waking life. However, I cannot say I agree with your reasoning.

First off, the disturbing part of rape, is that it's an unwanted action forced upon another individual, and that is the problem in itself. Inside a dream, essentially, you're forcing sex onto yourself, and I think the very difference between being in the "worry-zone", as they call it, and the "natural dreamer" zone, is the intent (though also the "worry-zone will soon be explained).

People here for example, I assume sex, that was their goal, and in order to achieve that, they had to take the action of rape, the pathway for that would be: Sex(intent) -> Rape(action). This is very different from going in with the intent of rape, and even less the intent of practicing rape infor a real life event.

Also, let us not forget, that a lot of people fantisize about rape (about 50% of women do, if my recall is correct) and as disturbing as that may sound to you, we have to look at why.

Fantisizing about rape is not actually fantisizing about the horrid experience that it truly is, it's the fantasy of being completely dominated and forced into a submissive mode, which is a very attractive thing for many people. And the reason they can fantisize about this, is because they never experienced rape, and does not know its true horrors. That is not to dismiss it though, as any fantasy is perfectly legitimate and should be embraced as long as it is in terms with your partner, I'm simply explaining why something so disturbing to you, may be attractive to others, and why I also believe that raping, and being raped in a dream, does not have to be a disturbing matter at all.

I hope this makes sense, this is has been written with me being awake for 24 hours heh.

----------


## dreamguy1515

@WrOx..... nice explanation, i should have went a more mature approach like you  :tongue2:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Without going into much detail.. my erm.. goods got.... bitten off  ::shock::  then used as an erm... toy, by a former ex  ::shock:: 
At first it was kinda hot.. Until i realised the implications that i could never have sex ever again lol was the most horrific experience of my life 
We made an appointment at the hospital. Then, as you do when your manhood gets bitten off and your in extreme pain, you forget to go  :tongue2:  by the next day it was too late. I woke up in bed almost crying.

Edit: to note i was lucid at first, then non-lucid the second i had realised the horrifications that ***** had done to me

----------


## Trevorm7

> Without going into much detail.. my erm.. goods got.... bitten off  then used as an erm... toy, by a former ex 
> At first it was kinda hot.. Until i realised the implications that i could never have sex ever again lol was the most horrific experience of my life 
> We made an appointment at the hospital. Then, as you do when your manhood gets bitten off and your in extreme pain, you forget to go  by the next day it was too late. I woke up in bed almost crying.
> 
> Edit: to note i was lucid at first, then non-lucid the second i had realised the horrifications that ***** had done to me



 Lol. At the first line I assumed you were talking about a dream, then the second line led me to believe it actually happened  :Eek: . Then I read the edit and am reassured it was actually a dream.

Don't you know you can grow it back in a dream? Heck you can grow anything you want at whatever size you want it  :Cheeky: .

----------


## dreamguy1515

> Without going into much detail.. my erm.. goods got.... bitten off  then used as an erm... toy, by a former ex 
> At first it was kinda hot.. Until i realised the implications that i could never have sex ever again lol was the most horrific experience of my life 
> We made an appointment at the hospital. Then, as you do when your manhood gets bitten off and your in extreme pain, you forget to go  by the next day it was too late. I woke up in bed almost crying.
> 
> Edit: to note i was lucid at first, then non-lucid the second i had realised the horrifications that ***** had done to me



Made my day hahahahhaha, :p

----------


## Howlgram

Yeah, when i was a kid: (younger than 11years old)
i had this lucid dream, so i just went to the girl i liked, removed clothing and started having sex, right in the middle of no where

also, this might sounds weird, but it happened, oh well. I had this LD in which i just showed my thing in front of my younger sister
EEEWWWW, screw that T_T
......well, i said it.....

dont judge me :X

By the way, i cant freaking wait to have LDs where i can make all my fantasies about my fetishes come true (You can lol here as much as you want, XD) , ohmygosh-ohmygosh-ohmygosh  ::D: DDD 
XD

something else, i just got curious after reading above, usually the idea of LD is taking control over the dream, could it be harder to get raped if you wanted it to happen since it is not something you do but instead someone else's behavior? I just thought it was something interesting to know, haha

----------


## JohnnyBoi

I've never had sex in a lucid dream. Only in regular dreams where I have no control.

So far all the time when I had sex in the non-lucid dreams, my dream character actually didn't want to do it.

----------


## dreamguy1515

> Yeah, when i was a kid: (younger than 11years old)
> i had this lucid dream, so i just went to the girl i liked, removed clothing and started having sex, right in the middle of no where
> 
> also, this might sounds weird, but it happened, oh well. I had this LD in which i just showed my thing in front of my younger sister
> EEEWWWW, screw that T_T
> ......well, i said it.....
> 
> dont judge me :X
> 
> ...



>going to ask what type of fetishes
>look at your profile pic
>my little pony fury
oh my... is this it? orrrr is there something else?

----------


## Howlgram

^ partially? lol, i do like rule 34, but it is not what i have in mind, lol

----------


## dreamguy1515

> ^ partially? lol, i do like rule 34, but it is not what i have in mind, lol



Lolol ok, what do u have in mind then o_o..... i might tell you mine... MIGHT!

----------


## Howlgram

hahahaha, okay, I tell but you dont hesitate to do the same thing XD because anyway, why wouldnt you ?  :tongue2: 

Ok, so it is not a big deal, i just fantasize with this fictional and furry characters, not always in a sexual way, but oh well
They are just so goddamn cute and the best thing is that i can give them the perfect personality xP
here, have a pic  :tongue2: 
it is SFW btw 

i2.photobucket [DOT] com/albums/y11/Shugox1/florawallpaper.png
>STUPID 7 DAYS RULE IS STUPID, doesnt let me put links, oh well, just replace the "[DOT]"

That is like, my fetish, lol. I also like Rule 34 about My Little Pony, hahaha, but not as much as what i already said.
And not "fetish" but im kinky about manysome things,
 like i think it would be damn fun/interesting dreaming about me being a lesbian girl, ROFL, how ridiculous XD i also like the idea of being there like in real life, and when i watch some girl im really attracted to, i can just do as i want, and just go touch her as i want no matter if it is in plain public, and have sex out of nowhere, hahahaha. like when you watch a girl irl with real good boobies and you just want to touch them but you cant because it is real life XD
>im so telling everything in here XD this is so much fun

----------


## atkins513

> In most of mine every DC i ask says no. Sometimes i have to force it which makes them mad. Nonetheless, when the job gets done it feels amazing, and for some reason i shoot about half a gallon.



Wow. I really did "laugh out loud" for several moments after reading that you sometimes have to rape your dream characters lol... 
thats seriously amusing. Its just a reflection of how you expect to be treated by your characters. Expect them with all your heart to desire you.. and they will... and just may end up raping you lol..

Now rape is no laughing matter obviously, but this is a dream, so I'm sure it would be overlooked by a jury of 12  :smiley:

----------


## Howlgram

> Wow. I really did "laugh out loud" for several moments after reading that you sometimes have to rape your dream characters lol... 
> thats seriously amusing. Its just a reflection of how you expect to be treated by your characters. Expect them with all your heart to desire you.. and they will... and just may end up raping you lol..
> 
> Now rape is no laughing matter obviously, but this is a dream, so I'm sure it would be overlooked by a jury of 12



Well, imo if you know it is a dream and you know they wont actually be suffering, i just dont see it that wrong.
When i have dreamed about this, i guess my side of the mind that controls desires is so powerful that everything just goes as i wish, no need to rape xD
His mind i guess is being just more realistic, of what it thinks that would happen when he asks them.

----------


## sexylexy

I ALWAYS try to have sex in my ld. its gotten to the point where Im getting frustrated with myself for only caring about that. lol its awesome though because I can think my boyfriend into the dream and usually do the deed with him  :smiley:  but almost every time we get interrupted which is seriously getting on my nerves too. like the randomest shit too, ill be just about to have sex and someone will walk through the door with a backpack or something and say they need to drop it off

----------


## XeL

> I ALWAYS try to have sex in my ld. its gotten to the point where Im getting frustrated with myself for only caring about that. lol its awesome though because I can think my boyfriend into the dream and usually do the deed with him  but almost every time we get interrupted which is seriously getting on my nerves too. like the randomest shit too, ill be just about to have sex and someone will walk through the door with a backpack or something and say they need to drop it off



Why would you use precious dream time to have sex with your boyfriend?

----------


## siuol

> dreamguy1515:
> 
> 1) you said: "not sure if trolling"... I am not trolling, I've posted in this forum numerous times. you apparently joined in April 2011. so I have been around longer than you. If I wanted to be condescending, I'd suggest that you were the troll because you're the newbie. but I won't do that, because I believe all of us who LD should have a place to post here.
> 
> 2)  you said: "or just stupid"...like I said, unlike you, I will not be condescending. there is no place for that on this forum. I don't know you personally, but I find that truly intelligent people don't resort to calling other people they disagree with "stupid".



This is probably in reference to the Futurama Fry meme. It is still disrespectful, but hopefully by explaining it a little there will be less hard feelings since it could be an attempt at humor, though he went about it poorly if it was. In any case people should try to be mature when responding to others.

As for rape in dreams, I find it acceptable, it is a victimless crime. As you said, it is like raping yourself, but I do not even agree with that. Can I rape myself without it being consentual? I do not believe that dc's are segments of my conciousness, or part of a whole, and by effecting them I effect myself. In a lucid dream, I am concious as in real life, and my thoughts and such are collected in my dream self, everything else is images formed from my conciousness, reacting to my expectations. You say dreams stay with us, but to what extent? You have had thousands of dreams in your life, how many could you remember? I can remember a great deal, but needless to say the majority have left my memory. Some dreams may make an impact on us, however I do not think that they will change who you are, and certianly shouldn't transform someone immoral from dream actions. The only risk I can see is emotional damage from feeling guilty of your dream actions, but if you realize that you are only acting out your fantasies in your mind, one should not feel guilty.

Furthermore, in many dreams the line between rape and sex blur, I will give an example. In one of my lucids, I was looking for my crush. I travelled all around the school looking for her, when I finally found her. When I was close to her, she ran. I chased after and grabbed her leg, I had spent an entire dream on this and did not want to waste it (sorry if this was a little graphic but I cannot change my dream to make it more reader friendly). I prepared to have sex then, but she did not struggle, she did not complain, and seemed completely fine with it. I believe my "searching and chasing" mentality I had during the dream made me expect her to run. When dreams find an objective, your mind often tries to keep with that same goal for the dream, this is the reason I can never shake a pursuer in my non-lucids, and in this mentality I wouldn't have ever succeded in catching her if I did not do what I did. Since emotions control DC's to an extent, she ran. When I caught her, the chase was off, and my emotions were replaced with sexual ones, and she immediantly became sexual herself.

Is that rape? I forced her into it, but the only reason she resisted was because I expected her to. She was not disgusted or hurt, or emotionally harmed, for her to genuinly feel like that, I would have to feel like that. 

Acting out rape in a dream does not seem immoral to me, I would be completely fine in a room with someone who had done it. All they did was act out a fantasy, not to hurt a person, but most likely to feel dominant and in control, and people have every right to be in control of their mind.

----------


## XeL

> @XeL: Exactly, glad you see my point. Oh is that :] a smile at me? lol



No. I was quoting redstockings. I didn't even see your post.

----------


## siuol

anyway to get back on topic, in many of my dreams sex did not feel like anything, but it has improved as my control has. My last few dreams I did not wake up right away, and was able to find a suitable partner, so I am making progress, when I am able to get lucid that is.

----------


## Jbates0536

Heyy the LD i had the other night was i was at my school in my 1st period 5th grade room and i looked out the window and saw this bigass plane on fire crashing to the ground,its mass caused brutal shaking and i realized i was dreaming and decided to do sumin awesome so i got all the ppl in the room and said blah blah huge fukin plane blahh FOLLOW ME!!and everyone started runnin wid me to the back exit and me and som guy let everyone out and the whole time i was screamin GET THE FUKK OUTTA HERE GOO GOOOO GOOOOOO!!!and i saved everyone,i know it aint bout sex but i got plenty of those,ill share if u want cuz i got sum kick ass LD stories

Once when i was in LD i was out in my yard and there was a shit load of bitches there for some reason,but there was one that wore a black silky dress with black higheels on and i tried fukin other ppl but they wouldnt say yes so i went ovr to the girl in black tht had blonde short hair with strawberry red lipstick and i grabbed her pussy and she just smiled so i lifted up her dress and stuck my dik out finished and felt awesome until i woke up lol!!!

----------


## TheGritz

I remember one sex LD I had where the emotions it gave me were very weird. Instead of having sex to feel good it seemed like I was seeking it out to feel connected with someone, as if I wanted to fall in love with my DC in a way. Anyways I woke up from the sex LD feeling very deeply loved and accepted by myself, like I lost most of my insecurities for a while. It's a very hard feeling to describe, but I loved it.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  Sorry i had to laugh at that "turned into my pillow" bit ! XD




> I was having sex with a girl behind a house, right before i was about to insert my penis into her vagina she turned into my pillow that i sleep on
> I had another dream were i have gotten a blowjob from 3 girls at a party, lol



Ok, for me all i got to do if i find someone attractive and actually eyeing me, they really don't have to say much lol. But forcing isn't on my agenda, if a DC did do that i would kick his arse  ::lol::

----------


## Galactrix

It seems some time has passed since the topic was made but no matter I will post and respond because I find it interesting. Regarding rape and all that, I actually do something different which I call: Non Coercion.

Is this because of some moral standards? No actually no, at least not at the time I started. In fact though not rape knowing it was a dream more or less I had a dream with an ex, we were both in the upper part of my 2 storied bed and I kissed her by surprise, she slapped me, I got turned on by the slap and kissed her again, she slapped me harder and finally when I kissed her again she returned the kiss and was willingly.

If you haven't figured by now I am a one of the few males that like to be sub in bed. This then cause a hard situation for me: How do I get to have the sex I want, if I need to not only convince people but have them assault me?

Simple answer is: Cause it to happen, it is your dream.

A story:

I was in a lucid dream and wanted to have sex, there was no one there, only me and a forest. I did some handsigns with the intention of causing a warrior women to take me. I then just proceeded to continue walking in the forest knowing that they had to show up and they did. Before I could even realize I was surrounded by tribal women, they were mounted in horses, some of them on foot, one of them was perhaps one of the most beautiful women I have seen in my life: Long blonde hair, deep green eyes looking at me, some of these women were dark skinned. I was pinned to the ground and mounted. I don't remember if I ended up with the blonde or a dark skinned girl pinned me to the ground and mounted me, I think it was both, I have foggy memories of that dream.

The second dream I was there in a city and I wanted another sexual experience knowing it was a dream. I made some handsigns with the intention of having a Valkyrie drop and rape me and this is what just happened. Within seconds dropped from the sky a figure and it was a beautiful femenine figure: big breasts, tall, blonde with majestic long hair, a sword and a shield, blue eyes and wings. She was barely dressed though looked intimidating with visible abs. She had a very stern face as well, she walked towards me slowly saying that I had the obligation of staying with her and she would watch over me because I either had created or could create a lot of havoc. She rushed towards me and took me flying at great speed then threw me into the ground in a field. She then rushed towards me flying low as soon as I stood up, hitting me with her shield which pinned me into the ground and ripped my clothes and then mounted me and kissed me fiercely, it was a very intense sex experience perhaps the most intense one in my life, it was very amazing.

However something I want to share with you: It is your dream, if you don't want to convince DC's why not just place yourself in the desired events? I call it No Coercion because you don't have to force anyone, it just happens.

----------


## duke396

Oh my god, this whole thread... lmao... I have had sex in dreams a couple times but I don't remember it being anything worth writing home about.  I mean in the dream it was pretty great but compared to some of the stories in here well I guess I'd just look unremarkable  :Cheeky:   It was a dream goal of mine but not something I ever dwelled on or really put a lot of thought into.

I'm a little surprised about the disagreement over dream rape though.  I've never done that but my personal feeling about it is that it's just a dream and there are no rules.  I wouldn't try to summon Satan, shoot at random people, kill someone who started a fistfight with me, steal a car, or cause a head on collision in real life but in a dream I would and I have with the exception of summoning Satan... That's actually kind of a cool idea, but I digress. I noticed the comparison with video games and such but actually I think it's the same.  A lucid dream is basically nothing but a real-feeling video game as far as I'm concerned, a virtual reality headgear that doesn't waste time during the day.  

I tend to agree with the people who say it's perfectly fine to act out a fantasy in a dream.  No, real life rape is definitely not something to joke about but this isn't hurting anyone including yourself.  I could just as easily say that the DC wasn't being raped at all but was roleplaying for the enjoyment of the dreamer and the DC, could you tell the difference?  I realize some people are more sensitive of that sort of topic but I don't think it's a subject you can throw a blanket over, maybe just a "caution" sign.  Some people in real life love to consensually act out some pretty crazy stuff, and the difference is that in a dream when you think about it there's really only one person who needs to give consent -- the dreamer who is basically having sex with his or her imagination.  I wouldn't call it rape if someone was thinking about sex with Megan Fox while whacking it.

I dunno, just my two cents because that particular discussion grabbed my attention more than anything.  I think it kind of defeats the purpose of lucid dreaming if you constrain yourself with ethics, morals, and laws of the waking world.  Not that I'm saying everyone should dream rape people and cause general mayhem even if they feel wrong about it.  Yummy philosophy.

----------


## sramsay12

hmm well since forced sex came into this... I'll just give my views.
usually in my lucids, if I feel like it, I look for a female human or alien or whatever, I'm not that bothered, and remove it's clothes and have my way. sometimes they say nothing, sometimes it non consensual. when it's non consensual then they tend to just be grumpy about it.

it's just a dream. don't try to control or judge what people do in their dreams. it's their dream, their world, they are the gods and goddesses and it's not wrong unless they say so. that's basic LD logic.

----------


## Bunni

Well I got bored in my LD and decided to teleport some hot DC's over to me.i tried to have sex with them but they didn't want to.so I made a love potion!  ::D:  then I had sex with them.But I agree it can be pretty distracting

----------


## EarthGrrl

I have sex in my dreams regularly. Both lucid and non-lucid.
I don't think it is wrong to rape in a dream, (definitely never in real life), in my dreams I can be approached like I am to be raped, but I end up liking it. I also fantasize about being raped in waking life (I am female), but don't ever want to be actually raped. I have actually had a real experience where two guys tried to rape me, and it is not fun, and nothing like the fantasy. I have the fantasy for a different reason, not for violence. Just like I like to fantasize about watching guys masturbate.
Dreams are like fantasies, they are not real, they are a safe place to have fun.

Okay, back to topic: "Just want some of your sexual accomplishments, just curious"
If I feel like sex, I will just look around for someone attractive, and go for it! If I am lucid, I will just make someone appear that is attractive. I am never refused, although I used to be, but I just did it anyway :wink2: 
I have had some pretty wierd sexual experiences (non-lucid). Like I had sex with these alien-like people once, but it didn't seem wierd, and it was actually fun. I can just have sex in my dreams whenever i am horny..it is great! also I orgasm in my dreams
When I am lucid I just play out whatever fantasy i like at the time.... (i'm not telling here, though :wink2:

----------


## ARandomViewer

It's weird cause I just laughed at this I mean I don't care if he is bigger than me cause once he is busy pulling his penis out I would A poke his eyes as hard as I can No matter how strong the body as long as they have eyes they are vulnerable of course if I was a girl I probably would have murdered the guy who tried to rape you I am a rageaholic too. (I'm not insulting you)

----------


## spellbee2

This thread has been inactive for almost 4 years, and many of the original posters are no longer here. Please do not revive old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules.

 :lock:

----------

